# The miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 Giveaway Qualification Thread​*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the qualifications listed in the *giveaway thread*, as follows:


Qualification period is from _*July 15, 2014 through September 30, 2014*_.
A random drawing to select one winner from the qualified entries will be held during the end of September 2014.
You must be registered as of August 15, 2014 to qualify.
You must have 15 posts *during* the qualification period. That means your 15 qualified posts must be made during the qualification period (posts made prior to July 15, 2014 do not count). 
No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the *The miniDSP nanoAVR 8x8 Qualification Thread*!

* Please DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

_*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.*_

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *giveaway thread* instead.

Of course if you post here and you are not qualified, we will remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

Please enter me in the giveaway. Thank you!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Please enter me. Thank you!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! This thread started on my birthday....would be a great BD present!!!

Definatly qualified & very much wanting to be entered for a chance to win!

Good luck guys!


----------



## R2RO (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi there, pls add my name to the list, this would be a great addition for my HT.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I've met the prerequisites, and would like to be entered in the miniDSP nanoAVR give away. Not my birthday like Tonto's, but I _do_ like presents in the mail (especially electronic toys for my HT)! Thank you! :daydream:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im also qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.

All the best to everyone who enters.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Made the cut. Sign me up.

Good luck to one and all.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Please enter me in the giveaway.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Please enter me in this give away. Thanks!


----------

